# Ilyen gazdagok vagyunk



## Pufi (2004 Április 15)

Ilyen gazdagok vagyunk 



A washingtoni magyar követségen "hazatérési fórumot" rendeztek olyan magyar-amerikai fiatalok – emigráns szülők gyermekei – és a rendszerváltás óta odakint tanulók számára, akik az Egyesült Államokban szerzett tudásukat és tapasztalatukat otthon, Magyarországon szeretnék hasznosítani. A messzemenően helyeselhető kezdeményezés Simonyi András washingtoni nagykövettől indult ki, ebből az alkalomból elmondta, hogy egyáltalán nincs megelégedve azzal, amit a kormány tesz az ügyben, ennél sokkal többre kellene törekedni. Magyarország nem engedheti meg magának azt a luxust, hogy ne fogadja tárt karokkal azokat, akik vissza akarnak adni valamit Magyarországnak külföldön megszerzett tudásukból és tapasztalataikból. 
Mint kiderült, már több fiatal érdeklődött a hazatelepülés és a hazai munkalehetőségek iránt, ám itthonról ehhez semmiféle segítséget nem kaptak, sőt inkább elutasítóan fogadták a kérést. A nagykövet hozzáfűzte: nem lehet csodálkozni azon, hogy az Amerikából hazaigyekvők végül Londonban vagy Párizsban kötnének ki, ha ott szívesebben látnák a felkészült szakembereket, mint nálunk. A nagykövet szerint Magyarországnak ki kell nyitnia az ablakot, hogy kiszellőzzék az ország. A friss szellőt Amerika jelentheti. (Tegyük hozzá: az ablakon kívül az ajtót is ki kellene nyitni, hogy a hazatérni szándékozók bejöhessenek rajta.) 
Olyan gazdag az ország jól képzett értelmiségiekben, hogy nélkülözni tudja azokat a szakembereket, akik külföldön tanultak és szereztek gyakorlatot? A rendszerváltás után e sorok írója, aki 1970-től Washingtonban élt, többször próbálkozott ez ügyben elérni valamit a magyar illetékeseknél, és több tucat cikket jelentetett meg mind Amerikában, mind Magyarországon, de süket fülekre talált. Az emigránsok tudására és tapasztalataira nem tartott igényt az ország. Akik elszöktek a nehézségek elől, maradjanak ott, ahol vannak – ez volt az általános hazai vélemény. E sorok írója végül felhagyott a hiábavaló igyekezettel, és mivel közben elérte a nyugdíjkorhatárt, hazatelepült – nyugdíjasnak. A 26 évi amerikai munkával szerzett nyugdíjából itthon azóta is eltengődik valahogy, minek dolgozna? 
Ez a szemlélet, úgy látszik, máig sem változott, és nemcsak az emigránsokra terjed ki, hanem olyanokra is, akik legálisan (például ösztöndíjjal) mentek Amerikába tanulni. Csak nem féltékenyek az itthoniak a kint szerzett tudásra és a tágabb látókörre? 
Befejezésül örömmel ejtek szót arról, hogy már létezik Magyarországon a Talentum Program, amely felkarolja a Homecoming Forum célkitűzéseit, és felfigyelt a kérdésre az oktatási miniszter is, jelezte, hogy létesül majd egy "hazatérési ösztöndíj" a hazajönni akarók támogatására. Úgy legyen! 

Stirling György


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Április 18)

Az az érdekes, hogy az oktatás ugyan sokba kerül, mégis az államnak a legjobb befektetés. (Nálam sokkal okosabbak számították ki, de könnyen belátható) A képzettebb munkaerő jobban és többet termel, tehát többet adózik, ha csak szigorúan a pénzügyi oldalt nézzük. A befektetett pénzt sokszorosan visszatéríti. Szóval ha valaki helyettünk kifizeti az oktatást, nekünk csak aratni kell, akkor nem értem, hogy miért kell elutasítanunk az ilyen lehetőséget. Pláne, hogy a képzetlen munkaerő beáramlásának meg egyéb okokból nem akarunk gátat szabni. Számomra is érthetetlen. És akkor arról még nem is esett szó, hogy ezeknek az embereknek rengeteg külföldi kapcsolatuk van. Az ilyen kapcsolat 10-15 év múlva aranyat ér, de szó szerint.


----------



## Forex (2007 Június 4)

*Reakció*

Kicsit elgondolkoztam a topic címén: "Ilyen gazdagok vagyunk". Pontosan ez, hogy is értendő? Ilyen gazdagok vagyunk, mert ilyen értelmiségi magyar származású USA-ban tanult emberekkel rendelkezhetnénk?

Én amondó vagyok, hogy aki emigrált az nem véletlenül tette meg! Azért tette, mert vagy a politikai nézete nem egyezett meg a magyaországra jellemzővel, vagy pedig
végzettségének megfelelően nem tudott betőlteni egy olyan állást amit meg is fizettek
volna. Elvégre egy diplomával rendelkező ember, miért is elégedne meg egy havi 100,000 Ft -os fizetéssel? Magyarországon ez a helyzet! Nagyon sok diplomás ember
van akik 100,000 Ft -ot keresnek egy hónapban. A statisztikák jól kimutatják, hogy a
legtöbben az országban minimálbéren (ami jelenleg 50,000 Ft) tengődnek és egy újabb
nagy létszám 100,000 Ft-os fizetéssel éldegél, s az igazán méltányolt 200 300 ezer Ft-os keresetet nagyon nagyon kevesen kapják. Gondoljunk csak bele! Analizáljuk a 
magyarországi árakat! Magyarországon bizony, EU -s árak vannak. Ha bemegyünk egy étterembe, vagy egy boltba akkor EU-s árakat fogunk látni. Pontosabban az EU-s országokban levő árak HUF megfelelőjét. A különbség csak az, hogy a legtöbb EU országban a fizetés is EU, míg Magyarországon nem!!! S pontosan ez az ami miatt már akkor is rengeteg emigráns volt. Ugyanis, végzettségüknek megfelelő fizetést szerettek volna. USA ezt támogatta (persze csak is a legokosabbakat), a többiek protekciós alapon lettek pumpálva dohánnyal, esetleg megfelelő szülői háttérrel. Valóban az oktatás, és utána az oktatottak alkalmazása megfelelő fizetéssel a magyar állam érdeke is lenne, hiszen nagyobb fizetés után, nagyobb adót lehet kaszálni. De a cégek mentalitásával van gond Magyarországon és volt mindig is! Magyarországon sehol sem lehet látni, magyar cégeket (nagy multikat) akik hazánk fiait megfelelő fizetéssel alkalmaznák. Magyarországon Amerikai cégek (nagy multik vannak), akik gyakorlatilag csak egyetlen ok miatt vannak Magyarországon: mert adómentességet élveznek, a cég létrehozásától számítottan 10 évig. Ha letellik a tíz év, puff neki létre hozza ugyanazt új néven  Szégyen de azt kell mondani, hogy pontosan a multik azok akik szeretik mindig az adófizetését megkerülni. S ha a magyar állam bekeményít és megadóztatja a multikat akkor mi történik? A multi fogja magát és tovább áll mondjuk valamilyen szlovákiai területre, ahol még annyi adót sem kell fizetni.
Egyébként a 100,000 Ft-os fizetésért
is Magyaországon nagyon meg kell harcolni, ugyanis a legtöbb cég szokása az, hogy 
3 hónapra felvesz valakit (próba idő) aztán szépen "Good Bye" -t mond neki, mondván a próbaidő során nem vált be. Közben nagyon is bevált az alany, de mivel "Állás éhinség" van, a multik pontosan tudják, hogy már másnap meglesz az az ember aki be fogja tőlteni azt az állást, újabb 3 hónapra  Köztudott, hogy egy próbaidősnek még 100 ezer ft fizetés sem jár. A jó állás betőltéséhez, hogy angolul mondjam, "Good position with appreciated sallary" protekció kell, ismerettség nem is kicsi. A legjobb állásokra pozicíók már rég eldőltek. Az állam ugyan kötelezi a multikat, hogy minden évben meg kell pályáztatni az álláslehetőséget az adómentességért cserében, s a megpályáztatás meg is történik de rendszerint senkit sem vesznek fel, mert azok a helyek már rég betöltődtek, mondjuk egy ottani dolgozó egyik ismerőse, vagy csaja által (aki csak a körmét reszeli egész nap). Tehát itt Magyarországon a cégek nem azt nézik ki mit tud, hanem kit, honnan, s ki által ismernek. A statiszikák alapján (több újság felmérése alapján), Magyarországon a meghírdetett álláslehetőségek 70% kamuk. Azaz a tisztelt cég feladja a hírdetését, ilyen meg olyan fizetést igér, ilyen meg olyan munkatípussal, aztán mikor az interview -ra elmegy a szerencsétlen magyar, akkor szembesül azzal a ténnyel, hogy "jééé már megint átvertek, hiszen egy hülye MLM -es munkáról van szó!"

Mivel Magyarország a mentalitásában semmit sem változott, így kétlem hogy bármilyen álláslehetőség is akadna a hazatelepülni vágyó fiatal amerikai magyarok részére. Ez az ország még a saját állampolgárai részére sem tud állást biztosítani.
Nem vagyok kommunista párti, se kapitalista (ugyanis más országokat nem szívesen használok ki és nem szívesen kergetnék felesleges háborúba), de azért a kommunizmusban, azzal együtt, hogy mindenki szegény volt és a Nyugattól a Vas Függőny által el volt zárva az ország, jelen volt a KMK (Közveszélyes Munka Kerülő) azaz ha valakinek nem volt állása, az állam biztosított számára. Csak akkor cibálták a pácienst börtönbe,
ha megtagadta a munkát (mert hát lusta disznó ne henyéljen már). De jelenleg Magyarországon ha akarnák se tudnák bevezetni a KMK -t mert:
1. Nincs pénz a börtönök fenntartására
2. A munkaügyi központok csak a seggüket rázzák, munkát azok aztán nem tudnak adni. Legalábbis olyat tuti nem ami épp egy fiatal végzős egyetemista végzettségének
megfelelne.

Mind ebből mi következik? Az, hogy nem hogy USA-ból nem tudnak visszajönni, hanem még többen akarnak a mai napig is USA-ba menni (nem hiába a szigorú Visa kényszer).

Mondjuk itt jegyzem meg, hogy az a magyar diák aki az USA-ba legálisan ki akar
menni tanulni, az gyakorlatilag manapság (szigorú Visa kényszer miatt), csak kalandvágyból teszi és nem céltudatból. Miért? Azért mert ahhoz, hogy egy magyar
diák kapjon USA területére mondjuk egy F1-es tanuló vízumot, akkor ahhoz már
eleve fel kell, hogy vegyék egy amerikai oktatási intézetbe. Ami ügyebár nem egy-két fillér. Ha ez meg is van, akkor hiába van a lehetőség az F1-es visa -val, hogy napi
5-6 órában dolgozz mint diák, nyilván az első fél évben amikor még épp hogy belerázódik a diák a nyelvbe, nem fog tudni munkát találni. Addig is ügye valahol aludni kell (college) és enni is, s egy csomó kiadás amit addig is fedezni kell, már pedig USA azért annyira nem olcsó. Szóval ezek a lehetőségek a gazdag gyerekeknek vannak fenntartva (és hát őket USA szívesen látja, sőt még puszit is ad nekik), hiszen pénzt hoznak az országba. Azonban ezek a gyerekek nincsenek rá kényszerülve az országváltásra hiszen pénzükből, Magyaországon is bármilyen egyetemre járhat és sokkal jobban élhet mint USA bármely szegletén. Azoknak akiknek jelentene valami lehetőséget USA, azok meg nem tudnak bejutni még úgy sem mint diák mert hát 
szegénykéknek nincs pénzük rá . . .

No de nem hiába ez a szálló ige:
"A lehetőségek országába pénz nélkül ne gyere, mert ott azaz Úr"

Csak hát egy értelmes ember, ha van tényleg olyan sok sok pénze, akkor nem USA-ba megy  Akkor már Görögország a maga Égei tengerével sokkal szebb és olcsóbb is 



Pufi írta:


> Ilyen gazdagok vagyunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jlaci (2007 Június 4)

Nemrég (kb. az ősszel) csinált műsort Friderikusz Szabó Csabával, aki az USA-ban él (ismét), de előtte hazaköltözött. Viághírű farmakológus, gyógyszerkutató, sikeres vállalkozásai is vannak. A Semmelweis Egyetemnek nagyon jó volt, míg ingyen hazajárt oktatni, és pályázati pénzeket szerzett. Azt szerette volna, ha fiai Magyarországon nevelkednek. Az egyetemnek nem volt elég jó, az egyetemi tanács elutasította egyetemi tanári kinevezését. (Lojalitás hiánya miatt).
Ha jól tudom, Szabó Csaba szakterületén a világ első 10 tudósa között van (tudományos hivatkozások szerint mérik). Magyarországon nincs olyan, aki benne lenne az első 200-ban...
A téma érdekes, mondhatni roppant aktuális. (Akit érdekel, a neten biztosan talál hozzá adalékot). 
Magyarországon hirdetjük, hogy milyen fejlett demokratikus, polgári társadalom vagyunk. Közben a kiskirályságok hálója a középkor felé húz minket vissza.... (remélem, nem képzavar).


----------



## Spanky (2007 Június 4)

> Csak hát egy értelmes ember, ha van tényleg olyan sok sok pénze, akkor nem USA-ba megy  Akkor már Görögország a maga Égei tengerével sokkal szebb és olcsóbb is



Fene tudja, de Florida, California, Hawaii es a US Szuz Szigetek se kutya.
Nem olcsobb az biztos, de ha olyan *sok sok* penze van akkor miert erdekelne, hogy *olcsobb*?


----------



## alya (2007 Június 6)

*A fene tudja. A gazdagok között is vannak azért akik spórolósak, sőt...
egyeseknek az a lényeg, hogy "mutasson" a dolog. A másik felének pedig, hogy minnél tovább élvezzhessék pénzük jótékony hatását, mondjuk ezért választanák Görögországot. (Én szivesen utaznák a Spanky által ajánlott terepre, ha találnák 1 gazdag szponzort. És Vancouver miért maradt le a listáról? A képekről itélve az sem elvetni való táj 1kis turizmusra?)*


----------



## Spanky (2007 Június 7)

alya írta:


> *A fene tudja. A gazdagok között is vannak azért akik spórolósak, sőt...*
> *egyeseknek az a lényeg, hogy "mutasson" a dolog. A másik felének pedig, hogy minnél tovább élvezzhessék pénzük jótékony hatását, mondjuk ezért választanák Görögországot. (Én szivesen utaznák a Spanky által ajánlott terepre, ha találnák 1 gazdag szponzort. És Vancouver miért maradt le a listáról? A képekről itélve az sem elvetni való táj 1kis turizmusra?)*


 
Kedves Alya, 
szerintem az, hogy "gazdag", egy relativ dolog.
Legtobbunknek ez a kifejezes mast jelent.
Egy csori szomaliai, aki egyszer eszik egy nap, biztos gazdagnak nezi azt az atlag kelet europai munkas embert aki sajat magat "szegenynek" titualja.
Az en velemenyem szerint, akinek meg mindig "sporolnia" kell az nem "igazan gazdag". Reszemrol "jo modunak" tekintheto es van mit a "tejbe apritani" neki , de nem gazdag.

Gondolom (de tevedhetek) a fiatal ember, ki azt irta, hogy O legszivesebben Gorog tengerparton elne, (mert Neki az a legszebb) arra utalt, hogy ha anyi vagyona lenne, hogy nem kellene "dolgoznia" tobbet. 
Nem hiszem, hogy "turizmusra" gondolt, mar csak azert sem, mert ugy a Gorog tengerpart es az altalam felsorolt kornyekek meglatogatasa, az atlag kanadai kispolgarnak, egy eleg egyszeruen elerheto nyaralas.


----------



## alya (2007 Június 7)

*Kedves Spanky,
1gyezek a "relavtivittással", nem csak a "gazdagsággal" kapcsolatban. 
Szerintem 1re gondolunk, csak más szavakkal értelmezzük a dolgot. Szerintem sem gazdag az a személy, ki fekszik a pénzen, de kinem adná azt kezéből, még arra sem, hogy önnmagának tegyen valami jót, hogy élvezze gazdagságát. Nem erre céloztam, hanem arra, hogy a gazdagok/pénzesek között is van olyan, ki megondolja mielőtt kiadja a kezéből a pénzt, hogy megéri e. Nevezhetjük ezt sporolás helyett okos gazdálkodásnak is. Az említett fiatal ember is, az én véleményem szerint, igy gondolkodik, hogy a neki megfelelő helyen éljen s a pénze is kifussa az elvárandandó életszinvonalát anélkül, hogy dolgoznija kelljen a megéléshez - és most beidézem szöveged: *Gondolom (de tevedhetek) a fiatal ember, ki azt irta, hogy O legszivesebben Gorog tengerparton elne, (mert Neki az a legszebb) arra utalt, hogy ha anyi vagyona lenne, hogy nem kellene "dolgoznia" tobbet. *Még az utolsó mondatoddal kapcsolatban: én nem vele (a fiatal embberel) kapcsolatban gondoltam a turizmusra, de ezt a szót is átválthatom OTTÉLÉSRE, hanem magammal -* *Én szivesen utaznák a Spanky által ajánlott terepre, ha találnák 1 gazdag szponzort. Én 1enlőre még 1 kis Szlovéniában élek... 
Remélem most már érthetőbb a szövegem, és semmi sándékom vele akárkit is bántani - sérteni. Csak szeretnék 1 kicsit "beszélgetni" itt a forumon.**










*


----------



## Spanky (2007 Június 7)

alya írta:


> *Kedves Spanky,*
> *1gyezek a "relavtivittással", nem csak a "gazdagsággal" kapcsolatban. *
> *Szerintem 1re gondolunk, csak más szavakkal értelmezzük a dolgot. Szerintem sem gazdag az a személy, ki fekszik a pénzen, de kinem adná azt kezéből, még arra sem, hogy önnmagának tegyen valami jót, hogy élvezze gazdagságát. Nem erre céloztam, hanem arra, hogy a gazdagok/pénzesek között is van olyan, ki megondolja mielőtt kiadja a kezéből a pénzt, hogy megéri e. Nevezhetjük ezt sporolás helyett okos gazdálkodásnak is. Az említett fiatal ember is, az én véleményem szerint, igy gondolkodik, hogy a neki megfelelő helyen éljen s a pénze is kifussa az elvárandandó életszinvonalát anélkül, hogy dolgoznija kelljen a megéléshez - és most beidézem szöveged: *Gondolom (de tevedhetek) a fiatal ember, ki azt irta, hogy O legszivesebben Gorog tengerparton elne, (mert Neki az a legszebb) arra utalt, hogy ha anyi vagyona lenne, hogy nem kellene "dolgoznia" tobbet. *Még az utolsó mondatoddal kapcsolatban: én nem vele (a fiatal embberel) kapcsolatban gondoltam a turizmusra, de ezt a szót is átválthatom OTTÉLÉSRE, hanem magammal -* *Én szivesen utaznák a Spanky által ajánlott terepre, ha találnák 1 gazdag szponzort. Én 1enlőre még 1 kis Szlovéniában élek... *
> *Remélem most már érthetőbb a szövegem, és semmi sándékom vele akárkit is bántani - sérteni. Csak szeretnék 1 kicsit "beszélgetni" itt a forumon.*


 
Alya Kedves,
Egy pillanatra sem gondoltam, hogy valakit bantani vagy sertegetni lett volna a szandekod.  
Valoban csak beszelgetunk.


----------



## Mátka (2007 Június 8)

*Középiskola M.O-n- Ennyire szegények vagyunk. Megéri?*

Kedves Pufi!
Magyarországon ez évben a gimnáziumi átlaglétszám osztályonként a budai oldalon 42 fő/osztály. Jó mi?
Olcsóbb 42-46 gyereket rakni egy osztályba akát tanáriasztal nélkül is, mint még egy osztályt nyitni.
Ennyire szegények vagy ennyire gazdagok vagyunk? Semmi jót ne várjatok attól a programtól.

nem lehetünkquote=Pufi;90170]Ilyen gazdagok vagyunk 



A washingtoni magyar követségen "hazatérési fórumot" rendeztek olyan magyar-amerikai fiatalok – emigráns szülők gyermekei – és a rendszerváltás óta odakint tanulók számára, akik az Egyesült Államokban szerzett tudásukat és tapasztalatukat otthon, Magyarországon szeretnék hasznosítani. A messzemenően helyeselhető kezdeményezés Simonyi András washingtoni nagykövettől indult ki, ebből az alkalomból elmondta, hogy egyáltalán nincs megelégedve azzal, amit a kormány tesz az ügyben, ennél sokkal többre kellene törekedni. Magyarország nem engedheti meg magának azt a luxust, hogy ne fogadja tárt karokkal azokat, akik vissza akarnak adni valamit Magyarországnak külföldön megszerzett tudásukból és tapasztalataikból. 
Mint kiderült, már több fiatal érdeklődött a hazatelepülés és a hazai munkalehetőségek iránt, ám itthonról ehhez semmiféle segítséget nem kaptak, sőt inkább elutasítóan fogadták a kérést. A nagykövet hozzáfűzte: nem lehet csodálkozni azon, hogy az Amerikából hazaigyekvők végül Londonban vagy Párizsban kötnének ki, ha ott szívesebben látnák a felkészült szakembereket, mint nálunk. A nagykövet szerint Magyarországnak ki kell nyitnia az ablakot, hogy kiszellőzzék az ország. A friss szellőt Amerika jelentheti. (Tegyük hozzá: az ablakon kívül az ajtót is ki kellene nyitni, hogy a hazatérni szándékozók bejöhessenek rajta.) 
Olyan gazdag az ország jól képzett értelmiségiekben, hogy nélkülözni tudja azokat a szakembereket, akik külföldön tanultak és szereztek gyakorlatot? A rendszerváltás után e sorok írója, aki 1970-től Washingtonban élt, többször próbálkozott ez ügyben elérni valamit a magyar illetékeseknél, és több tucat cikket jelentetett meg mind Amerikában, mind Magyarországon, de süket fülekre talált. Az emigránsok tudására és tapasztalataira nem tartott igényt az ország. Akik elszöktek a nehézségek elől, maradjanak ott, ahol vannak – ez volt az általános hazai vélemény. E sorok írója végül felhagyott a hiábavaló igyekezettel, és mivel közben elérte a nyugdíjkorhatárt, hazatelepült – nyugdíjasnak. A 26 évi amerikai munkával szerzett nyugdíjából itthon azóta is eltengődik valahogy, minek dolgozna? 
Ez a szemlélet, úgy látszik, máig sem változott, és nemcsak az emigránsokra terjed ki, hanem olyanokra is, akik legálisan (például ösztöndíjjal) mentek Amerikába tanulni. Csak nem féltékenyek az itthoniak a kint szerzett tudásra és a tágabb látókörre? 
Befejezésül örömmel ejtek szót arról, hogy már létezik Magyarországon a Talentum Program, amely felkarolja a Homecoming Forum célkitűzéseit, és felfigyelt a kérdésre az oktatási miniszter is, jelezte, hogy létesül majd egy "hazatérési ösztöndíj" a hazajönni akarók támogatására. Úgy legyen! 

Stirling György[/quote]


----------



## Mátka (2007 Június 8)

Jaj rossz helyre írtam Pufinak a hozzáfűznivalómat. Magyarán a Pufiéhoz tettem. Majd máskor ügyesebb leszek.


----------



## Bertuccio (2007 Június 8)

Kedves Pufi!
Arra gondoltam, hogy ezt meg kéne nézned, gondolom érdemes lesz, nagyon elgondolkodtató. Üdv:Robi
http://www.frei.hu/magyar/aktualis/index.php?&id=394&gallery_mode=video


----------



## Mátka (2007 Június 8)

*Bocsika!*

Pufi leveléhez toldottam a véleményemet mégpedig a 10. számúhoz. Va vki kiváncsi akkor megtalálja.Még kezdő vagyok......


----------



## Mátka (2007 Június 8)

*Na és ?*

Nem éppen a Frei volt aki fizetett börtöntöltelék statisztát használt fel a riportjában ?
Idézzek?
" És mennyiért ölné meg a miniszterelnököt? (Orbán Viktort)


----------



## Pufi (2007 Június 8)

Csak megjegyeznem, hogy a cikk alatt van egy nev Striling Gyorgy. Stirling itt elt kint es a rendszervaltozas utan hazament. Ujsagiro. Irt a lapomban. Erdekesnek tartottam a cikket, de nem az en velemenyem mindez hanem a Stirlinge. Csak a rend kedveert irom mindezt.


----------



## Bertuccio (2007 Június 9)

Mátka írta:


> Nem éppen a Frei volt aki fizetett börtöntöltelék statisztát használt fel a riportjában ?
> Idézzek?
> " És mennyiért ölné meg a miniszterelnököt? (Orbán Viktort)



Ettől függetlenül még a téma elgondolkodtató szerintem!


----------



## cathy222 (2007 Június 24)

Az oktatásunkkal itthon talán még nincs baj, még ha egy darabig ingyen is kapjuk, hiszen akik diplomával mennek ki, viszik is valamire. Ha hazajönnének, ugyanabba az állottvízbe jönnének vissza, mint amiből elmenekültek. Valamit tuti nem jól csinálunk itthon, hogy ennyire nem haladunk. De tanítani azt tudunk. Lehet, hogy csak azt?


----------



## poszterlight (2007 Június 26)

Én is úgy látom, hogy a bukása óta hitelesebb helyszínekkel és témákkal foglalkozik mr. Frei. 

Sajnos tipikus magyar betegség, ami manapság az országban folyik.
Egymásra mutogatás, bűnbak kereség, nyerészkedés.
Amikor egy parlamenti képviselő bekerül a parlamentbe, csak az ország érdekeit lenne szabad néznie, mindenféle párt és politikai érdekeket félretéve. A harcra ott van a választási kampány időszaka.

Szép lenne mi? (Ki írta a: Szép új világ c. regényt)

 Huxley​


----------



## black_bird (2007 Június 26)

poszterlight írta:


> Én is úgy látom, hogy a bukása óta hitelesebb helyszínekkel és témákkal foglalkozik mr. Frei.
> 
> Sajnos tipikus magyar betegség, ami manapság az országban folyik.
> Egymásra mutogatás, bűnbak kereség, nyerészkedés.
> ...


Aldous Huxley


----------



## lizee9 (2007 Június 30)

A filozófia könnyen értelmezhető tudomány: mindig az az elmélet igaz, amely mögött erősebb hadsereg áll.


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Június 30)

Volt egy ajanlatom a DELL-tol hogy a magyarorszagi kirendeltsegen elvallaljak egy allast mint RS (Resolution Specialist) Fizettek volna az utat meg mindent, de elutasitottam. Mikor megkerdeztek hogy miert, csak annyit mondtam nekik hogy nem hianyzik a stressz az eletembol.




poszterlight írta:


> Én is úgy látom, hogy a bukása óta hitelesebb helyszínekkel és témákkal foglalkozik mr. Frei.
> 
> Sajnos tipikus magyar betegség, ami manapság az országban folyik.
> Egymásra mutogatás, bűnbak kereség, nyerészkedés.
> ...


----------



## black_bird (2007 Június 30)

lizee9 írta:


> A filozófia könnyen értelmezhető tudomány: mindig az az elmélet igaz, amely mögött erősebb hadsereg áll.



Ez nagyon jo!


----------



## Vigi (2007 Július 1)

_"A hatalomnak szíve van, 
bárkibe átültethető 
a hatalomnak arca van 
amin a bőr cserélhető 

A hatalomnak fegyvere van, 
mi mást tehetne, lő vele 
A hatalomnak hatalma van 
és él, ha visszaél vele." _

Egyetértek. "tipikus magyar betegség", az országban sajnos mindenüt tapasztalható. Én lelki terrornak nevezem, pszichológiai hadviselésnek ember ember ellen.


----------



## platon (2007 Július 1)

Jean Pierre Claris Floriant megérintvén a probléma: így fogalmaz. 
Varázsa nagy az én poromnak. 
Elmélkedővé teszi a butát. 
Hírt a csalónak – léhának rangot ád. 
A rongy leánynak módos férjet juttat. 
A köszvényes aggnak szépasszonyi ágy. 
Jut bő tanulmány a faragatlannak. 
S a bolond, bölcsnek mondhatja magát.

Ady ahatalomról: "vigyorgott rám és ült meredte:/ Az aranyon ült, az aranyon ült, az aranyon." (Disznófejü Nagy úrról)


----------



## ditt (2007 Július 2)

Ez aranyos.
Egy ilyen kártyajátéka a fiamnak is van, és nem is olyan egyszerű a másik meggyőzése.


----------



## lizee9 (2007 Július 3)

A magyar az, aki magyarnak vallja magát-függetlenül születési helyétől, jelenlegi lakhelyétől, állampolgárságától,származásától,vallásától,világnézeteitől,politikai ténykedéseitől.
Az emberi lét azon fejlődési időszak, amikor az ember először hisz a Télapóban, majd többé nem hisz a Télapóban, s végül maga is Télapó lesz.


----------



## lizee9 (2007 Július 5)

Az igazságosság olyan áru, melynek kissé hamisított változatával az állam fizet a polgároknak azért, hogy támogatják, hogy adóznak, és igénybe veszi a személyes szolgáltatásaikat.


----------



## parsifaleger (2007 Július 17)

Szia

Mindenki


----------



## parsifaleger (2007 Július 17)

Pénz és hatalom egy kézben. Hej...


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 23)

*Féltékenység...*

Szerintem is a fő ok a ránk jellemző szakmai, ekzisztenciális és egyéb féltékenység. Változnunk kellene ...


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Július 23)

"Olyan gazdag az ország jól képzett értelmiségiekben, hogy nélkülözni tudja azokat a szakembereket, akik külföldön tanultak és szereztek gyakorlatot?"Ez is egy szemlélet amit pozitivnak is hívhatnék, ha nem azon tévhiten alapulna, hogy az ország -illetve ha jól gondolom a politikára gondolsz - azért van, hogy az állampolgárok érdekeit képviselje. Ez nem így van, jobb lenne felismerni. A politika - párttól függetlenül- nem más mint közérdekbe bújtatott magánérdek. A politikus igen kevés esetleges kivételtől eltekintve, ha egyáltalán van ilyen, azért válsztja ezt a pályát, mert hatalmat ad és ebből kifolyólag pénzt ad. Ugyanazok ez érdekek vezérlik ahogy te a fizetésért dolgozol. DE a saját boldogulása vezeti leginkább és nem az ún közérdek, ahogy te is csak addig nézed a céged érdekeit amíg te is jól jársz. Legfeljebb ott lehet politikusok között különbség, hogy miközben munkáját végzi amely ugye a közpénz feletti rendelkezés, elosztás, ezt menyire tiszességesen teszi, ahogy egy raktáros is lehet tisztességes , és lehet kevésbé az. De naivitás azt hinni, hogy ha az ember nem tudja a saját érdekeit képviselni, és az ügyeit intézni az adott keretek között, akkor majd az Ország gondoskodik róla. Az említett keretek meg lassan alakulnak ki a már emlitett politikusi munka folyamán hosszú ütközések, kompromisszumok árán, ezért szoktunk hivatkozni több évszázados demokráciával rendelkező országok előnyére Magyaroszággal szemben. A jogi, gazdasági keretek azok amelyel még mások Magyarosrszágon mint Canadában vagy Nyugat Európában de hallgatva és olvasva a német, olasz angol, amerikai vagy akár a szomszédos országok napi politikai híreit nyelvgyakorlás véget, egyáltalán nem veszek észre a politikusi viselkedésekben különbséget. Maszlagolás, hazudozás mindenhol van, egymás sértegetése ugyanúgy, legfeljebb a stílus más a keret miatt, mert a fejlettebb demokráciákban egy "rossz stílusú" politikus hamarabb kibukik. Nem magyar mondás az, hogy honnan lehet tudni azt hogy egy politikus hazudik? Onnan hogy mozog a szája. Ez kicsit durva, de tegyünk már le arról az idelaizmusról, hogy a politikus miattunk, vagy miértünk politikus.Valamit tegyünk mi is magunkért. Ha a körülmények rosszabbak akkor tegyünk többet. De a körülmények akkor is olyanok amilyenek, ha szidjuk őket, ettől még nem lesz nekünk könyebb.Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Július 23)

Valahogy elfelejtkezünk néhány apróságról:

A külföldi cégek hozzák magukkal a "külföldi szürkeállományr". A honi munkaerőnél lassan hátrány lesz a kvalifikáltság (azt mondják a (túl)képzett dolgozónak, hogy nincs rá szükség, mert nincs motivációja, nem talál kihívást a munkájában). A westeles Sugár és egy-két társa azon kivételek, akik erősítik a szabályt.
A hazai kis cégek meg örülnek, ha megélnek. A kkv-k (kis és középvállalkozások) oly mértékben forráshiányosak, hogy a részükre kiírt pályázatokban szereplő önrészt még hitelből sem tudják előteremteni. Ha nincs pénz a fejlesztésre, akkor mégkevésbé lesz szaktudásra.

Az állami vállalatokról meg inkább ne is beszéljünk. Ha ki lehet belőlük némi pénzt facsarni -> privatizálják, természetesen valami nyugati cégnek, aki ezzel nem céget vesz, hanem piacot, mert az első dolga a megvásárolt céget felszámolni. Ha meg nem-> marad az állam nyakán hadd vegetáljon amíg be nem zárjuk csőd miatt.

Ilyen környezetbe nyugati szaktudást?
Persze tudom pesszimista vagyok, de amíg a haza szabályzók - összevetve akár csak a környező országokéval - ennyire nem piacbarátok, addíg nem is lesz érdeke a szürkeállománynak idejönni,


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 25)

gnomnome írta:


> "Olyan gazdag az ország jól képzett értelmiségiekben, hogy nélkülözni tudja azokat a szakembereket, akik külföldön tanultak és szereztek gyakorlatot?"Ez is egy szemlélet amit pozitivnak is hívhatnék, ha nem azon tévhiten alapulna, hogy az ország -illetve ha jól gondolom a politikára gondolsz - azért van, hogy az állampolgárok érdekeit képviselje. Ez nem így van, jobb lenne felismerni. A politika - párttól függetlenül- nem más mint közérdekbe bújtatott magánérdek. A politikus igen kevés esetleges kivételtől eltekintve, ha egyáltalán van ilyen, azért válsztja ezt a pályát, mert hatalmat ad és ebből kifolyólag pénzt ad. Ugyanazok ez érdekek vezérlik ahogy te a fizetésért dolgozol. DE a saját boldogulása vezeti leginkább és nem az ún közérdek, ahogy te is csak addig nézed a céged érdekeit amíg te is jól jársz. Legfeljebb ott lehet politikusok között különbség, hogy miközben munkáját végzi amely ugye a közpénz feletti rendelkezés, elosztás, ezt menyire tiszességesen teszi, ahogy egy raktáros is lehet tisztességes , és lehet kevésbé az. De naivitás azt hinni, hogy ha az ember nem tudja a saját érdekeit képviselni, és az ügyeit intézni az adott keretek között, akkor majd az Ország gondoskodik róla. Az említett keretek meg lassan alakulnak ki a már emlitett politikusi munka folyamán hosszú ütközések, kompromisszumok árán, ezért szoktunk hivatkozni több évszázados demokráciával rendelkező országok előnyére Magyaroszággal szemben. A jogi, gazdasági keretek azok amelyel még mások Magyarosrszágon mint Canadában vagy Nyugat Európában de hallgatva és olvasva a német, olasz angol, amerikai vagy akár a szomszédos országok napi politikai híreit nyelvgyakorlás véget, egyáltalán nem veszek észre a politikusi viselkedésekben különbséget. Maszlagolás, hazudozás mindenhol van, egymás sértegetése ugyanúgy, legfeljebb a stílus más a keret miatt, mert a fejlettebb demokráciákban egy "rossz stílusú" politikus hamarabb kibukik. Nem magyar mondás az, hogy honnan lehet tudni azt hogy egy politikus hazudik? Onnan hogy mozog a szája. Ez kicsit durva, de tegyünk már le arról az idelaizmusról, hogy a politikus miattunk, vagy miértünk politikus.Valamit tegyünk mi is magunkért. Ha a körülmények rosszabbak akkor tegyünk többet. De a körülmények akkor is olyanok amilyenek, ha szidjuk őket, ettől még nem lesz nekünk könyebb.Üdv Mindenkinek!


Ket dologgal nem ertek egyet. 

A politikus nem hatalmat ad hanem eppen, hogy hatalom van a kezeben, mert fontos allami dolgokrol dönt es nem penzt ad hanem az allami penzböl gazdalkodik, ha az a resszortja.

Tovabba, egy politikus, a demokraciaban pontosan hogy a pornepert van, mivel a nep valasztotta meg es igy elvileg(!) a nep erdekeit kell, hogy kepviselje. Az, hogy a sajat erdek neha elöbbre kerül a közerdeknel, az mar nem politika, hanem emberi tulajdonsag.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Július 25)

black_bird írta:


> Ket dologgal nem ertek egyet.
> 
> A politikus nem hatalmat ad hanem eppen, hogy hatalom van a kezeben, mert fontos allami dolgokrol dönt es nem penzt ad hanem az allami penzböl gazdalkodik, ha az a resszortja.
> 
> Tovabba, egy politikus, a demokraciaban pontosan hogy a pornepert van, mivel a nep valasztotta meg es igy elvileg(!) a nep erdekeit kell, hogy kepviselje. Az, hogy a sajat erdek neha elöbbre kerül a közerdeknel, az mar nem politika, hanem emberi tulajdonsag.


Én meg azzal nem értek egyet, hogy a politikus gazdálkodik. Bár így lenne.
Legfeljebb a politikus irányelveket szab törvény, önkormányzati rendelet...stb formájában.
És azzal sem tudok mindíg egyetérteni, hogy a nép választja. A parlementünk, meg az önkormányzatok fele "listás" képviselő, akik nem egyéni megmérettetés, hanem pártszimpátia révén kapnak képviselői széket. Ebből kifolyólag nem a nép, hanem a delegáló szerv (párt) érdeke az elődleges.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Én meg azzal nem értek egyet, hogy a politikus gazdálkodik. Bár így lenne.
> Legfeljebb a politikus irányelveket szab törvény, önkormányzati rendelet...stb formájában.
> És azzal sem tudok mindíg egyetérteni, hogy a nép választja. A parlementünk, meg az önkormányzatok fele "listás" képviselő, akik nem egyéni megmérettetés, hanem pártszimpátia révén kapnak képviselői széket. Ebből kifolyólag nem a nép, hanem a delegáló szerv (párt) érdeke az elődleges.


A Finanzminister effektiv meghatarozza, hogy mire es mennyi legyen az allami költsegvetesböl kiadva. Aztan hogy a parlament mit fogad el ill. mit valtoztat a dolgon az egy masik tema.

En igy ertettem azt, hogy a politikus "gazdalkodik" az allami penzböl.


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Július 25)

"A politikus nem hatalmat ad hanem eppen, hogy hatalom van a kezeben"


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Július 25)

"A politikus nem hatalmat ad hanem eppen, hogy hatalom van a kezeben"Bocs, ezek szerint félre lettem értve! Én nem azt írtam hogy a politikus hatalmat ad,mert ez így elég nagy badarság lenne, hanem azt, hogy a politikus azért választja a politikusi pályát mert ez a pálya neki mármint a politikusnak hatalmat ad. No ezt egy kicsit rövidebben fogalmaztam meg, és így utólag nézve, tényleg félreérthető."Tovabba, egy politikus, a demokraciaban pontosan hogy a pornepert van,"Nos, hát erre írtam hogy ez egy tévhit. Persze nagyon jó lenne ha így lenne, de naivitás azt hinni, hogy így is van.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 25)

gnomnome írta:


> "A politikus nem hatalmat ad hanem eppen, hogy hatalom van a kezeben"Bocs, ezek szerint félre lettem értve! Én nem azt írtam hogy a politikus hatalmat ad,mert ez így elég nagy badarság lenne, hanem azt, hogy a politikus azért választja a politikusi pályát mert ez a pálya neki mármint a politikusnak hatalmat ad. No ezt egy kicsit rövidebben fogalmaztam meg, és így utólag nézve, tényleg félreérthető."Tovabba, egy politikus, a demokraciaban pontosan hogy a pornepert van,"Nos, hát erre írtam hogy ez egy tévhit. Persze nagyon jó lenne ha így lenne, de naivitás azt hinni, hogy így is van.


Nem tudom, hogy te hol, melyik orszagban elsz, de a demokraciaban a politikusok igenis a nep erdeket kepviselik. Egy kormanycsere forradalom (katonai puccs, vagy harc) nelkül törtenik. Neked pedig mint polgarnak jogod van a politikaban aktivan resztvenni, pl. avval, hogy szavazol.

Tudom, hogy ezt Mo-n sokan nem igy erzik, de ezek "erzesek" es nem tenyek. Ugyancsak, hogy "naivitas ezt hinni", megint nem a tenyekrol szol, hanem erzelmekröl.

A demokracia ez egy allamforma, ami a nepszavazasra alapul es attol demokracia. Hogy aztan ki hogy erzi magat ezaltal becsapva, az megint individuell.


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Július 25)

Hello Bird!Na ebbe jól belemélyedünk!Nekem semmi érzelmem nincs a politikával kapcsolatban és nem is negatív éllel mondom a politikusra, hogy a munkáját úgy végzi, hogy közben saját érdekeit képviseli. Nincs azzal problémám, hogy a politikus a saját érdekét nézi sőt ezt tartom természetes emberi magatartásnak. Az hogy az a munkája, hogy a népet képviselje, ezzel is egyetértek. De közben a saját érdekét is nézi és nem lenne normális ember a politikus, ha nem így lenne. Én meg ezért nem haragszom rá, csak éppen bekalkulálom az érdekeit is amikor a politikusi nyilatkozatait értelmezem. Ennyi és nem több.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 25)

gnomnome írta:


> Hello Bird!Na ebbe jól belemélyedünk!Nekem semmi érzelmem nincs a politikával kapcsolatban és nem is negatív éllel mondom a politikusra, hogy a munkáját úgy végzi, hogy közben saját érdekeit képviseli. Nincs azzal problémám, hogy a politikus a saját érdekét nézi sőt ezt tartom természetes emberi magatartásnak. Az hogy az a munkája, hogy a népet képviselje, ezzel is egyetértek. De közben a saját érdekét is nézi és nem lenne normális ember a politikus, ha nem így lenne. Én meg ezért nem haragszom rá, csak éppen bekalkulálom az érdekeit is amikor a politikusi nyilatkozatait értelmezem. Ennyi és nem több.



Hallo Gnomnome

OK, akkor evickeljünk ki belöle!

En csak azt szerettem volna letisztazni, hogy masok a tenyek es masok az erzelmek.... de akkor nem tovabb. Respekt a keresedre.

Egyebkent a nicknevednek az elsö resze (GNOM) mit takar? A mesebeli erdöszellemet vagy a Zürichberg-n elö milliomost?


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Július 25)

Helló bird!Te jó isten látom hogy nem tudok fogalmazni. Az ennyi és nem több, az nem neked szólt, hogy a témáról nem akarok többet beszélni, hanem hogy az elméletem, miszerint a politikus a saját érdekét is képviseli, csak annyi tennivalót jelent a számomra, hogy ezt belekalkulálom a nyilatkozataiba és nem okoz ez nekem ennél több problémát. Semmi gondom a demokráciával. No majd megtanulok jobban fogalmazni.A Gnom egyébként azt jelenti amit jelent, vagyis a Gnómot ami nyomorékot jelent. Szerencsére ez nem rám utal. A névnek két eredete van, korábbi olasz tanulásom alapján a nome pronome aminek jelentése név és vezetéknev, valamint számítástechikai ismeretemből a linux név ami annak a röviditése hogy linux is not unix vagyis a linux szó a magyarázatban is szerepel mintegy önmagyarázatként. Nos az olasz mintából és az önmagyarázat logikájából keletkezett szójátékként a gnomnome, ami ugye önmagát magyarázza mert majd megtudod milyen nyomorék név ha megpróbálod kimondani!Az a legviccesebb hogy ezt sokkal gyorsabb volt kitalálni mint most leírni!


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 25)

gnomnome írta:


> Helló bird!Te jó isten látom hogy nem tudok fogalmazni. Az ennyi és nem több, az nem neked szólt, hogy a témáról nem akarok többet beszélni, hanem hogy az elméletem, miszerint a politikus a saját érdekét is képviseli, csak annyi tennivalót jelent a számomra, hogy ezt belekalkulálom a nyilatkozataiba és nem okoz ez nekem ennél több problémát. Semmi gondom a demokráciával. No majd megtanulok jobban fogalmazni.A Gnom egyébként azt jelenti amit jelent, vagyis a Gnómot ami nyomorékot jelent. Szerencsére ez nem rám utal. A névnek két eredete van, korábbi olasz tanulásom alapján a nome pronome aminek jelentése név és vezetéknev, valamint számítástechikai ismeretemből a linux név ami annak a röviditése hogy linux is not unix vagyis a linux szó a magyarázatban is szerepel mintegy önmagyarázatként. Nos az olasz mintából és az önmagyarázat logikájából keletkezett szójátékként a gnomnome, ami ugye önmagát magyarázza mert majd megtudod milyen nyomorék név ha megpróbálod kimondani!Az a legviccesebb hogy ezt sokkal gyorsabb volt kitalálni mint most leírni!


Azt hiszem, hogy addig offoljuk a topicot, amig egyszer csak kapunk a fejünkre....

De ezt meg gyorsan leirom neked.

A kedvenc idezetem a "tenyek nincsenek, csak ertelmezesek" az utobbi napokban kisertetiesen követ. Ezek szerint most is ez törtent velem es lehet, hogy nem a te fogalmazasod, hanem az en, mar talan nem egeszen tökeletes magyarsagom az oka.

Azt, hogy a pol. temat lezartuk ne band, mert ezen a honlapon igy sem ugy sem szeretik a politikat, aztan ez a topic nem is arrol szol es vegül a nickneved elmagyarazasa a tejszinhab a tortan, hogy masrol dumalunk mint ami a topic cime.

A neved magyarazata egesz logikusan hangzik, mert tenyleg nehez kimondani, es ezek utan ugy erzem az en ajanlataim (erdei szellem, milliomos) jobbak lettek volna!

En mindenesetre köszönöm neked az erdekes beszelgetes es biztos fogunk meg talalkozni mas topicokban.


----------



## Pufi (2007 Július 26)

> "tenyek nincsenek, csak ertelmezesek"


 Na na! offiokak semmi baj, de valami magyarazat kene birdikem. A Gnomtol nem sokat varok, az ugy is belemagyaraz, megmagyaraz, biztos no.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 26)

Pufi írta:


> Na na! offiokak semmi baj, de valami magyarazat kene birdikem. A Gnomtol nem sokat varok, az ugy is belemagyaraz, megmagyaraz, biztos no.


"Tatsachen gibt es nicht, nur Interpretationen." mondta Nietzsche. Ezert is irtam, hogy a kedvenc idezetem, mert nagyon igaznak erzem. Es ha az utobbi napok hozzaszolasait elolvasod, magad is lathatod, hogy volt egy par felreertes, mert a hozzaszolasok alatt majdnem mindenki mast ertett. 

Egy egyszerü pelda: ez az emotikon.

:mrgreen: van akinek vicsorgo, a dühtöl zöldülö fej
:mrgreen: van akinek a mosoly, a nevetes utan a vigyorgas
:mrgreen: es van akinek csak a mondanivalojanak a kiemeleset jelenti

Harom különbözö meglatas, ahogy az emberek is masok. Mar egyszer az egyik topicban elmondtam, hogy erzesem szerint a leirt szavaknak sulya van, mert nincsenek hozza mozdulatok, arckifejezesek amikkel esetleg nyomatekot adsz nekik vagy eppen az elessegüket tompitod. Es ezert veszelyes is az iras. Mivel soha nem tudod, hogy ki, eppen milyen lelkiallapotban olvassa öket, milyen valaszt var el vagy mit keres a sorok között.... 

Egyebkent emlekszel? Az egyik topicban mar megtörtent ez velünk, ahol anno szinte Karinthyt jatszottunk....

Ennyi a magyarazatom az idezethez.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 26)

Erre az ominozus mondatra csak röviden visszaterve, ha mar ugyis a "tenyek ill. ertelmezesek" a tema. Reszemre talan igy lett volna egyertelmü:

"....A politikus, igen kevés esetleges kivételtől eltekintve ha egyáltalán van ilyen, azért válsztja ezt a pályát, mert ez a palya, foglalkozas hatalmat ad és ebből kifolyólag pénzt ad...."


----------



## mikmak (2009 Október 22)

Téma újraélesztés 

A Pufi alapmeglátása a jó. Miért, mi magyarok olyan gazdagok vagyunk, hogy nem kellene egy kis "agyvisszaszívás"... ?

Azok a nemzetek élnek a legjobban, ahol a tudás világszínvonalú. (kivéve az olajsejkeket) És ha már nem vagyunk képesek egy világszínvonalú oktatást működtetni, legalább az ingyen kiművelődötteket visszaédesgethetnénk.

Mert ők, saját tapasztalatból mondom, szívesen jönnének. De mind az iparban, mind az intézményi rendszerben zárt ajtókat találnak.

Ígyhát a hazai értelmiség egyre provinciálisabb, szűk-látókörűbb lesz, még ha kézzel lábbal is tiltakozik az ilyen minősítés ellen.
Hányan jeletkeztek (egy egész országban!!!) az idén fizikatanárnak? 4 (azaz négy) darab. Hogy lesz itt majd tíz év múlva mérnök? 
...sehogy.


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

A szomszédaimat birom
Állandóan panaszkodnak , hogy nem tudják a hitelt meg a számlákat fizettni, de 3 kocsit, 5 előfizis telefont fenn tudanak tartani. A családfő meg naponta látogatja a sarki kocsmát és elszív 2 doboz cigit.
És ez panaszkodik, hogy szegény. Szép mi????


----------



## Guzmó10 (2010 Január 10)

Sziasztok!

Szerettem volna valami nagyon találót írni ide, de Forex által megfogalmazottaknál jobban nem lehet leírni a magyarországi helyzetet! Idiótán hangzik de ehhez gratulálni tudok csak, publikálni kéne....

Nevetséges ami itthon megy!! Az ország lezárta a kapuit!Csak Budapesten van jóformán lehetőség dolgozni! Vidékről származom és a barátaim 70% -a már külföldön él. A többiek megfelelő háttérrel rendelkeznek. Apu-anyu stb. Ez az itthon élő(még) fiatalok nagyrészéről elmondható. Ha hazatelepülne egy külföldön élő, 3 hónap múlva mélydepresszióba esne, mert rájönne hogy itt mindent homlokegyenest ellenkezőleg tesznek, mint ami a normális lenne...Az állam és a multik gyakorlatilag teljesen hülyének néznek minket és amúgy is le...ák a fejünket, mert bármit megtehetnek amit csak akarnak!!!!! 

Hozzáteszem, az egyetlen megoldás ennek a szerencsétlen országnak a fellendítésére csak az volna ha hazajönnének a külföldön élő fiatalok és hoznának végre egy új szemléletet! Mert nem csak a munka fontos. Hanem a közerkölcs, a kúltúránk..És hát valjuk be, még nagyon-nagyon messze vagyunk egy kultúrált nyugati államtól, minden téren! Bár meglepő, hogy a sokak által lenézett szomszédos országok, valahogy képesek voltak váltani és haladnak valamerre...

Csak nekünk is el kéne végre takarítani az íróasztalukba a végtelenségig kapaszkodó, pénzéhes, elfásult nyugdíjas réteget, akik 2 fizetést vesznek föl ugyanazérta munkáért amiért én csak zsebpénzt kapok! 

Elnézéseteket kérem ha valakit megsértettem, nem volt szándékos, vannak kivételek! 

Csak szörnyű néznek, hogy hova jutott ez a gyönyörű ország ahhoz képest ahova juthatott volna (kelet Svájca) pár öltönyös gengszter miatt! ( a felső-ténylegesen-tízezer miatt).


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Most gazdagabbak vagyunk, mint barmikor... Mindenben....


----------



## jakti (2012 Szeptember 5)

Anyámmal élek, biciklivel járok, 60 ezret keresek, és még ne is legyek vagány?  Tény : nem könnyű feladat ma Magyarországon élni... megélni. De: van munkám, van egy családom, nem szenvedek semmilyen betegségben - ergo boldog ember vagyok.


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

én nem csak pénzben mérem a gazdagságot


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

jogos


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

sajnos ez van


----------



## Szandra_91 (2013 Február 9)

mit lehet csinálni


----------

